# Deer creek today!



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hit the lake this morning trying for some wipers, I trolled for three hours and not a sniff, not even a catfish. Tried hotntots ,stick baits , shad raps. Marked fish but no hits. Took the vex along to try with the transducer on my Endura Max.
But a a side note a couple other guys were bass fishing and nothing going for them either. 
But the parking lot is all done, paved all over and looks really nice, in and out lane to the ramp.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, based on your not catching anything, you see why the lots empty.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s true, if I put that much time elsewhere I’m sure it would b an improvement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on the lot. I my experience, wipers hit best early in the morning at sunup or right at dusk. I never had much success during the day. I have been hitting Walborn, Deercreek and Berlin quite heavy for these puppies in my kayak in the past 6 weeks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the lot. I my experience, wipers hit best early in the morning at sunup or right at dusk. I never had much success during the day. I have been hitting Walborn, Deercreek and Berlin quite heavy for these puppies in my kayak in the past 6 weeks.


Any "reports" you'd like to pass along? Pictures? Programs? Anything?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just came from there just looking, looks great ,we do need a floating dock hooked the cement ramp.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> just came from there just looking, looks great ,we do need a floating dock hooked the cement ramp.


Jeez, just noticed No Dock! I'm getting a bit old for climbing into a boat from a ramp!! Maybe coming from DNR next improvement? What road is this on? Not too familiar w/DC, have driven around a bit but never fished but would like to try!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

CJ deer creek is on price street like walborn is, just the other side of 183toward 225. DNR won’t be putting any dock in , stark parks runs it like walborn. And there keeping deer creek electric only. It’s a tough lake, lots of shoreline cover opposite the ramp. But it is nice and quiet with no boats flying around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree very nice lake fished there a lot in my very early teens, BUT my old bones won,t bend any more need a dock.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just found out earlier today it's not the ODNR in an email reply from them. They told me to give Stark Parks a call to inquire abt the dock(s). My Fisheries Div. contact told me they will be test netting crappie at DC soon. I also told them the "local" lakes wiper program appears to be producing well based on reports on OGF and bait shop feedback. They appreciated that info and confirmed plans for current annual wiper stockings will continue. Very good news indeed! I intend to start targeting wipers soon, likely as the weather starts to cool a bit.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

are wipers a good tasting fish?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> are wipers a good tasting fish?


I have kept some from the Ohio River and they were good , a white flaky fillet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Just found out earlier today it's not the ODNR in an email reply from them. They told me to give Stark Parks a call to inquire abt the dock(s). My Fisheries Div. contact told me they will be test netting crappie at DC soon. I also told them the "local" lakes wiper program appears to be producing well based on reports on OGF and bait shop feedback. They appreciated that info and confirmed plans for current annual wiper stockings will continue. Very good news indeed! I intend to start targeting wipers soon, likely as the weather starts to cool a bit.


I just read an article in a 20 year old Bassmaster magazine about Wiper fishing.
This info was from Norris Lake in Tenn. The guy uses a caralina


c. j. stone said:


> Just found out earlier today it's not the ODNR in an email reply from them. They told me to give Stark Parks a call to inquire abt the dock(s). My Fisheries Div. contact told me they will be test netting crappie at DC soon. I also told them the "local" lakes wiper program appears to be producing well based on reports on OGF and bait shop feedback. They appreciated that info and confirmed plans for current annual wiper stockings will continue. Very good news indeed! I intend to start targeting wipers soon, likely as the weather starts to cool a bit.


I just read an article about Wiper fishing (catching) in a 20 year old Bassmaster Magazine.
Info came from Norris Lake in Tenn. This expert throws a Carolina-Rig with a Shad, dead
or alive, or chicken livers. Favors humps and long points. Showed him holding one,
looked about 30 lbs.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> I just read an article in a 20 year old Bassmaster magazine about Wiper fishing.
> This info was from Norris Lake in Tenn. The guy uses a Carolina rig
> 
> I just read an article about Wiper fishing (catching) in a 20 year old Bassmaster Magazine.
> ...


TT Bait told me about a "Santee rig". Looked it up and it's a Carolina rig with a twist-put small pegged bobber 2-3" behind the hook/bait. I use a three-way swivel with a lighter line weight on the bittom to the sinker so I don't loose the whole rig when fishinging near bottom. A bottom bouncer can replace this rig as well. Gots to keep the bait just off bottom where the fish can see it. By the way, a 30# wiper would be close(if not!), a World Record.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Am I reading this right in the NE section as Deer Creek reservoir? Looking for places to fish in NE Ohio. Am I confused with somewhere else or is deer creek south of Columbus? Not bing smart a$$ either.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Am I reading this right in the NE section as Deer Creek reservoir? Looking for places to fish in NE Ohio. Am I confused with somewhere else or is deer creek south of Columbus? Not bing smart a$$ either.


Yes, there are two Deer Creek lakes. I made that same assumption on this forum too. Who knew? I sure didn’t!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Am I reading this right in the NE section as Deer Creek reservoir? Looking for places to fish in NE Ohio. Am I confused with somewhere else or is deer creek south of Columbus? Not bing smart a$$ either.


The deer creek up north is run by Stark parks like walborn is , both have wipers in them. Some shore fishing at both places , electric only at deer creek and a 9.9 limit at walborn but can have bigger engines on the boat but run it by electric only. Walborn has rentals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

nice new ramp,sure wish it had a long dock,


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Thanks guys for taking my question serious. Never knew there was a Deer Creek reservoir up north. I googled it and sure enough. Can get confusing if someone calls it lake instead of reservoir. Gonna have to take a trip up sometime seeing how there’s 2 other places very close to fish also. This is why I like to read post in all the different sections of Ohio.


----------

